# What are the natural supplements that you know of that raise dopamine?



## Akira90125 (Jun 12, 2009)

and which do you consider the safer ones?


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Mucuna pruriens, L-Tyrosine, L-Phenylalanine, SAM-E, Omega3 Fish oil. Maybe others.

All of them are pretty safe. The most potent is mucuna followed by L-Tyrosine.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

L-dopa (mucuna puriens), L-tyrosine, L-theanine, Rhodiolia Rosea, DL phenylalanine (its better than plain L phenylalanine...it inhibits the breakdown of Enkephalins, so you get painkilling/antidepressant effects), SAM-e, [Iron, Vitamin C, All the B vitamins] these are just Co-factors necessary for the brain to synthesize dopamine...

the most effective one for me was DL phenylalanine...the 1fast400 brand, from bulknutrition.com. it really worked, and definetly raises dopamine and enkephalin without a doubt. great stuff. i took 3-4 grams a day. and it takes 2-3 days to fully start working......i used it with an SSRI to counteract the apathy and other stuff.

L-phenylalanine converts to L-tyrosine, which converts to L-DOPA, which is converted to dopamine. So plain L-DOPA and L-tyrosine is best for raising dopamine (unfortunately, L-DOPA isnt going to raise dopamine levels in the brain very much without the use of a Dopa Decarboxylase inhibitor.....Green Tea has been claimed to be a DDC)


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Chew coca leaves.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Chew coca leaves.


i second this. oh but if your gonna chew them you have to chew them with a little bit of lyme.it helps absorb the active chemicals..like calcium carbonate or something im not sure what lyme is. but a better alternative is to just put the coca leaves in alcohol....and the alcohol absorbs the active ingredients, leaving you with CocaWine. lol....awesome for social anxiety....


----------



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

where do you obtain your cocoa leaves and is there a certain strain I should look out for?


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

decodude said:


> where do you obtain your cocoa leaves and is there a certain strain I should look out for?


They are talking about COCAine not COCOA


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

robertz said:


> They are talking about COCAine not COCOA


Yeah, but chewing coca leaves is far from the same as snorting coke. I dunno of any special brands, but you can order the leaves (or tea) just legally.


----------

